# Cowan Lake



## linebacker43

Any eyes on Cowan in the last few days? Heading that way with my Dad and youngest brother on Tuesday morning. Didn't know what condition it may have been in with the rains the last few weeks. Thanks for any info!

Linebacker43


----------



## crappiedude

It was in pretty good shape last week when we were there.
Crappie were hitting good once we found them.


----------



## JrSteven

Saturday lake was in good shape. Really green in some shallows near the dam. Other than that it was not muddy or dirty.


----------



## linebacker43

Thank you for the responses fellas. Boats loaded up and ready to roll first thing in the morning. Nice haul Crappiedude. If you dont mind me asking are those live bait crappie or plastic?


----------



## crappiedude

Everything on plastics. Bobby Garlands mostly but we did catch some on live bait.
I'm headed to Rocky in the morning. I fished East Fork this morning.
This time of year (post spawn) is one of my favorite times of the year to fish. I find swimming jigs to be very effective because you can cover a lot of water to locate active fish. One you find an area with an active school then everything works. More often than not we'll stay swimming jigs... I just love that thump.
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## linebacker43

Love that thump as well Crappie. I have a few poles rigged with Garlands, a few set up for minnies and a few set up with cranks as well. Did you happen to stumble upon any eyes while there?


----------



## crappiedude

Nope, no eyes. Normally we'll target them for a short period with 3" twisters. It took us a while to find the crappie so we just stay on them once we found them. We did get a handful of white bass, one largemouth and a half dozen gills.
I'm hoping these incoming rains and storms over the end of the week don't mess the lake up. I'd like to make another trip to Cowan next week.


----------



## zaraspook

crappiedude said:


> Everything on plastics. Bobby Garlands mostly but we did catch some on live bait.
> I'm headed to Rocky in the morning. I fished East Fork this morning.
> This time of year (post spawn) is one of my favorite times of the year to fish. I find swimming jigs to be very effective because you can cover a lot of water to locate active fish. One you find an area with an active school then everything works. More often than not we'll stay swimming jigs... I just love that thump.
> Good luck tomorrow.


C-dude...........that thump you refer to with swim baits is what I live for. Great sensation!


----------



## linebacker43

Sorry about the delayed response. Computer was messed up last night. We did catch a bunch of crappie but had to pick through to get a few keepers. Kept 4 nice white bass as well. My little brother did end up catching a small eye while posted up on the crappie. Caught the WB trolling flickers. It was fun to see him (12yrs old) fighting them. He doesn't get a chance to get out since my Dads work schedule is hectic during warm months. He was all fired up! Love the quietness of that lake, especially this time of year! Good Luck out there

Linebacker43


----------



## crappiedude

Nice report, I may try to make it back to Cowan next week one day.
We did okay at Rocky. Had 21 keeper crappie between the 2 boats and a bunch of little ones. We also got a few eyes, some largemouth & white bass, gills and a little ring perch. this time the bite was more equally divided between minnows and jigs.
I too like the quietness of Cowan but there really is no reason to not be able to idle larger motors at Cowan.


----------



## linebacker43

Completely agree with the idle the large motor. That's part of the reason I had to cut the trip short was I was afraid of getting to far away running my trolling motor on the highest setting and not being able to get back to the dock. I seen some boats that were moving pretty well out there for having "9.9" on them....not saying that its bad to have a beefed up carb, but I don't see the difference.


----------



## crappiedude

linebacker43 said:


> Completely agree with the idle the large motor


I plan on emailing the state and trying to find out why Cowan still has the 10 hp limit. Other lakes have gone to idle only and it's working okay. I do know that the sailing club objected to the rule change a few years ago when they passed to eliminated the 10 hp restriction but the state then over turned the removal and kept the 10 hp limit. It sure doesn't seem right to me that the sailing club should have any more input to the lake than the rest of us. After all it is public water and should serve us all.


----------



## Harry1959

If given a vote, I want it to remain at 10 hp. I invested in a 14 footer and accessories with 9.9 for the purpose of fishing Cowan. Instead of going 20 mph, I’d have to go 3-5 at idle speed to go across the lake.


----------



## fshnjon

Great reports !, I agree with the Idle speed at Cowan. We fished Acton a few times this year ,and it works great there .I never made it to Rocky or Paint this year, I love those lake but peace and quite of Cowan is more relaxing


----------



## ohiostrutter

The HP issue at Cowan is driven by the sailboaters there. They’ve got a bunch of pull


----------



## ARNfishin

Seems like a simple solution. Over 10hp is idle only. Under 10hp no restrictions. I don't have to rely on my trolling motor all day and the sailboaters and smaller boats dont have to worry about me tossing a bunch of wake.


----------



## Tom 513

crappiedude said:


> I plan on emailing the state and trying to find out why Cowan still has the 10 hp limit. Other lakes have gone to idle only and it's working okay. I do know that the sailing club objected to the rule change a few years ago when they passed to eliminated the 10 hp restriction but the state then over turned the removal and kept the 10 hp limit. It sure doesn't seem right to me that the sailing club should have any more input to the lake than the rest of us. After all it is public water and should serve us all.


John, dont you remember I think it was 4 yrs ago now, both Acton and Cowan had meetings to decide on a 10hp+ idle only law, Acton choose to adopt the new law and Cowan choose not to, maybe there were not enough anglers at the meeting to voice there opinions? I know they didnt advertise the meetings very well. I for one am glad Acton adopted the new law but had hoped for a across the board no wake law for all vessels. obtw the last 2 times at Cowan my batteries went down!


----------



## Harry1959

ARNfishin said:


> Seems like a simple solution. Over 10hp is idle only. Under 10hp no restrictions. I don't have to rely on my trolling motor all day and the sailboaters and smaller boats dont have to worry about me tossing a bunch of wake.


That would get my vote Arnfishn. That way for those of us that have bought small rigs specifically for Cowan don’t get screwed and the bigger boats can still fish it and get around better. I am totally against restricting my 9.9 to idle only as Tom 513 would like it. Why punish me and others who have money and work invested into smaller boats and motors that we rigged for Cowan?
From what I am reading.... Acton allows less than 10 hp to run at WOT and restricts larger motors to idle only?


----------



## crappiedude

Tom 513 said:


> John, dont you remember I think it was 4 yrs ago now, both Acton and Cowan had meetings to decide on a 10hp+ idle only law, Acton choose to adopt the new law and Cowan choose not to


I remember both Cowan and Acton both were supposed to be able to use the bigger motors but after that initial meeting the sail boat association somehow got it overturned at Cowan.
To me something is just wrong with this, it's a public lake and should serve the public. It's funny the sail boat club wants everyone to abide by the 10 hp rule but yet they run a 25 hp motor on their own boat. (they claim for safety reasons)
I did send something to the state the other day and I'll be curious to see if I get a response.
If I don't I'll probably give them a call.
That whole sailboat club thing just bugs the hell out of me. I honestly don't care they are there but I don't like the control they have over that lake. Besides that a lot of those members are just rude. I was sitting in the middle of the lake fishing one day and I was anchored. I'd been there a few hours and behind me here comes some crazy lady and she almost ran me over in her sail boat and she's yelling and cussing me that she has the right away because my boat had a motor. I asked her if she was really as stupid as she sounded. I mean something's not right out there. I've always tried to avoid them but they are some angry rude people.
Another time I ran into a guy with motor problems out by the island. As I was towing him in one of the sail boats tried to cut between me and the boat I was towing. It was only a 25' rope and the guy claims he didn't see it. I mean we were 25' apart and he had to go between us.
Probably nothing will come of it but I'm going to call anyway. The fact that it's working at Acton is even more the reason to call. I haven't been to Acton in years, don't they have a bunch of sail boats too? I know there are a bunch of sailboats at CC also so what makes Cowan so special that they can dictate policy.


----------



## JrSteven

I did some fishing from my kayak at Acton this year... some folks with > 9.9 kind of push it with the no wake thing. So how well it is working probably depends on who you ask.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1

Yep I understand the 9.9.
I had a 9.9 there and created a massive wake moving down the lake one day. I had one lady shake her finger at me - saying my motor was to big.
And it could barely go 12 mph.
Now I have a 30 HP on the same boat is I just idle.


----------



## Harry1959

JrSteven said:


> I did some fishing from my kayak at Acton this year... some folks with > 9.9 kind of push it with the no wake thing. So how well it is working probably depends on who you ask.


 So is acton no wake/idle for all or only if motor is >10 hp?


----------



## Tom 513

Acton is idle only if you run big motor, if you run a 9.9hp you can go all out, thats why I think a better law would be no wake for all motorized boats and I mentioned this to a Dnr officer, his reply was well this is a start in the right direction!


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks for the info Tom. I haven’t been to acton for 25 years


----------



## garhtr

Cowan has been limited for 70 years-- why the need to change it ? Leave it alone--- at least until I die  then do as you like.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bbsoup

garhtr said:


> Cowan has been limited for 70 years-- why the need to change it ? Leave it alone--- at least until I die  then do as you like.
> Good luck and good fishing


Garhtr, I really respect you, but gotta disagree with you on this. Just because something has been a certain way..............doesn't mean it should be that way. No need to elaborate. Well, maybe just to make the point that idle only would open up the lake to most everybody, as it should be. As has been said, it just ain't right the sailboaters can dictate things. Sounds like good ole boy stuff to me (a good example of something that has been a certain way for a long time). Idle only will not even change your experience on Cowan, at all, anyway. You may get a few more boats on the water there now and then, but would probably never get large tournaments. Even if there was a small tournament, the idling around of those boats would never rock the water like the effect you get at unlimited HP lakes.
I say we organize a protest where all those of us who want idle only meet at the lake on a sailboat race day, go to their race area, drop anchor and start fishing, 30 of us,.........JK. But damn, normal intelligent conversation hasn't worked so far.
Garhtr, I see your emoji and realize you made the statement half in jest, so I didn't mean to sound harsh. Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## crappiedude

bbsoup said:


> it just ain't right the sailboaters can dictate things


My feelings exactly.
My point is that a lot of other lakes have made the change and for the most part they've had 0 problems so why not Cowan.
You know as a group the sailboaters have taken over a public lake and are asking for unnecessary restrictions to be kept on the fisherman. How or why it's allowed to happen is beyond me. I'm honestly surprised the DNR hasn't stood up for us. The sailors do buy a boat permit for sure so that helps the DNR same as me but I also buy a fishing license so I'm spending more and I'm not asking to restrict them. 



garhtr said:


> Cowan has been limited for 70 years-- why the need to change it ?


I was at Cowan a few weeks ago and like most days when we left in the morning everything was good. As the day progressed the wind started to pick up pretty good but by now we were half way up the lake and had to head in going into the wind. I mean the wind was howling. The more I thought of the restriction, the less it made sense.
Allowing the use of bigger motors at idle speeds won't change anything at Cowan but it will allow more of us some access we don't have.
Not all change is bad garhtr, after all we now have flush toilets and sliced bread.

Tom brought up the fact the state had some hearings or meetings about the lake. Well at the time I was still working so after a 10 hour workday & remodeling a house at nights and weekends. No, I didn't go because driving 60 miles to a meeting wasn't going to happen.
As I understand it the restriction was in fact lifted at Cowan just the same as it was at other lakes (including Acton). After that is when the sailboat club came back at the state and got the HP restriction re-instated as I understand it. It was deemed as being a problem before it ever got going. I keep going back in my mind as why? It's a public Lake.



bbsoup said:


> I say we organize a protest where all those of us who want idle only meet at the lake on a sailboat race day, go to their race area, drop anchor and start fishing,


I'm in


----------



## bbsoup

crappiedude said:


> As I understand it the restriction was in fact lifted at Cowan just the same as it was at other lakes (including Acton). After that is when the sailboat club came back at the state and got the HP restriction re-instated as I understand it.


That is also what I heard. Wish I knew what gives the sailboat club so much pull they can reverse a decision after the fact like that.


crappiedude said:


> I'm in


That's 2 so far !


----------



## DLarrick

bbsoup said:


> Well, maybe just to make the point that idle only would open up the lake to most everybody
> Idle only will not even change your experience on Cowan, at all, anyway.


If your first statement is true, wouldn't that in theory make your second one false? The fact that it opens the lake up to a wider range of people will then change my experience on the lake. It is my preferred lake due to the fact that I kayak and like that I don't have nearly as many boats to compete with. I do understand the argument for it but also selfishly don't want it to change.

Also what is everyone's experience at places like Acton with people strictly following the idle only rule? I could easily see that boundary being pushed to....I wasn't much over idle.


----------



## bbsoup

DLarrick said:


> If your first statement is true, wouldn't that in theory make your second one false? The fact that it opens the lake up to a wider range of people will then change my experience on the lake.


I just meant that, in reality, out of all the days of the year, there would probably be only a few more boats on the water on the days that you choose to go there (however, it is only fair that the opportunity to choose to go there exists for as many people as can realistically be accommodated). Also, those extra boats on the water will not cause the lake to be any more rough. I just cannot believe 5 extra boats (a reasonable, even generous number, I think, except in the unlikely event some 15 boat club decides to have a tournament there) wandering around at idle speed could in any way affect others on the lake. They could do nothing but idle around all day and the conditions wouldn't change.
Sure, one of those guys might be fishing where you'd like to fish, but what gives you more right to be there than he has if that is his only discretion against you? Just because he has a big motor hanging off the back of his boat? A motor that in no way impacts your experience (doesn't rock the crap out of the water)? If you accept my precept that the only effect on you is more fishing pressure, then why would you not get upset if there were some kayak tournament there? OK, now we need a "NO kayak tournaments" rule. Damn pontoon boats. Sittin' around anchored all day on the best spots. Time for a "NO pontoon boats" rule. Why not? Their only effect on you is their impact on your fishing, isn't it?
Come on now, fair is fair. You would not accept some rule that restricted Caesar Creek only to boats of 50 HP or greater, would you? Well, you might, selfishly, if all you ever fish is Cowan. But you would be pissed underneath because you know it wouldn't be right. It could happen, though, if all the "Big Boat Guys" got together with their good ole boy group and decided that, public meeting or not, they were going to pass such a rule under the guise that slower boats on the lake were a safety hazard or some such ****.


DLarrick said:


> Also what is everyone's experience at places like Acton with people strictly following the idle only rule? I could easily see that boundary being pushed to....I wasn't much over idle.


This is not a bad point. I also would like to know the answer to your question. And I agree that there would probably be people who push the limits. But if that IS the case, my response would be to tell DNR to enforce the idle law, not restrict the lake.


----------



## linebacker43

Wow....lol, well wasn't really trying to get the topic started again but looks like I may have. Wasn't the intention at all.


----------



## garhtr

linebacker43 said:


> wasn't really trying to get the topic started again


 I think it comes up every year, good to get it out of the way--- now we can get back to catching fishes 
Btw, anyone seen any Wh/bss surface activity, might be a little early but should be soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

BBSoup
I really do see your points but also don't act like I am getting crazy saying we should then implement all kinds of new rules just because I like that cowan is typically a quiet lake. Its not my favorite day to fish when they do host kayak tourneys but have no issue with them doing it. The HP restriction is probably a big draw on why they do have tourneys there. 
and honestly, if the rule does change it probably wont affect how much I fish it(I do kayak other non restricted lakes). Ill still go when I can and go about my day. 

one thing that does come to mind though.....as a "millennial" I hear the older generation always saying….kids these days have to have everything fair and a participation trophy for everyone. How come we have to have a lake that caters to everyone? The rules the rule and it may suck for some but others benefit. 

Plenty of water out there fellas.


----------



## Heavyduty

Bank fished Cowan today. Caught 5 crappie, 5 white bass, 4 LM. Not much on size but for 3hrs from the bank, not too bad. Fished near the marina and spillway. First time there. I live in VA but due to wife’s work, I’m gonna be spending some time in Cincinnati this summer/fall so she doesn’t have to travel alone. We are renting an apartment, I don’t have space for a boat or kayak, so I’m on the bank. Back home I have have a jet, Jon, and kayak that I fish the rivers for smallmouth. Looking for recommendations for other lakes within an hour of Cincy that has decent bank fishing. Thanks!


----------



## garhtr

Heavyduty said:


> Looking for recommendations for other lakes within an hour of Cincy that has decent bank fishing.


 Rocky-frk has a fair amount of accessible bank for fishing also a fishing pier on the North side and a new lighted pier near the dam. Mid summer can be a little tougher on the bank fisherman but spring and fall can be very good.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Heavyduty

Thank you sir! I’ll check it out


----------



## sjwano

Heavyduty said:


> Bank fished Cowan today. Caught 5 crappie, 5 white bass, 4 LM. Not much on size but for 3hrs from the bank, not too bad. Fished near the marina and spillway. First time there. I live in VA but due to wife’s work, I’m gonna be spending some time in Cincinnati this summer/fall so she doesn’t have to travel alone. We are renting an apartment, I don’t have space for a boat or kayak, so I’m on the bank. Back home I have have a jet, Jon, and kayak that I fish the rivers for smallmouth. Looking for recommendations for other lakes within an hour of Cincy that has decent bank fishing. Thanks!


You can also rent kayak/canoe/small boats at the Cowan marina, for a reasonable amount. If you're focused on bank fishing, there are a number of other locations on Cowan to try to (Beechwood road, near the north end docks, near the kayak ramp) which offer different structure. Beyond Cowan, try the local rivers (many options).


----------



## Heavyduty

garhtr said:


> Rocky-frk has a fair amount of accessible bank for fishing also a fishing pier on the North side and a new lighted pier near the dam. Mid summer can be a little tougher on the bank fisherman but spring and fall can be very good.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I drove out to Rocky Fork and Paint Creek today. Rocky Fork does have a lot of bank fishing area as you stated. Didn’t wet a line today, it rained the majority of the morning and when that stopped, the wind was howling. Didn’t spend much time around Paint Creek but did look at the creek below the dam. Several folks fishing that area so I just watched to learn. Seems like live or cut bait is the preferred bait around here. Thanks for sharing Rocky Fork with me.


----------



## Heavyduty

sjwano said:


> You can also rent kayak/canoe/small boats at the Cowan marina, for a reasonable amount. If you're focused on bank fishing, there are a number of other locations on Cowan to try to (Beechwood road, near the north end docks, near the kayak ramp) which offer different structure. Beyond Cowan, try the local rivers (many options).


That was my intention when I went there but the wind had a lot of chop on the water so I stayed on the bank. Thanks for sharing that info though. I’d like to see them put a small trolling motor on those rentals (jon boats). Maybe they do, I didn’t inquire. I’ll go back and look closer at the north end next time. 
I drove up along the Little Miami that morning and stopped at a couple canoe liveries to ask about the smallmouth fishing as that is what I primarily do back home. Still an option; probably best on a weekday with the amount of business they were already doing with the river very stained. Due to size of that river, looks like fishing would be impacted with a lot of people tubing, yak, canoeing. One guy said fishing is better on the East Fork of the Little Miami but doesn’t look like there are any canoe liveries on that section.


----------



## DAVID GAULDIN

linebacker43 said:


> Any eyes on Cowan in the last few days? Heading that way with my Dad and youngest brother on Tuesday morning. Didn't know what condition it may have been in with the rains the last few weeks. Thanks for any info!
> 
> Linebacker43





Harry1959 said:


> That would get my vote Arnfishn. That way for those of us that have bought small rigs specifically for Cowan don’t get screwed and the bigger boats can still fish it and get around better. I am totally against restricting my 9.9 to idle only as Tom 513 would like it. Why punish me and others who have money and work invested into smaller boats and motors that we rigged for Cowan?
> From what I am reading.... Acton allows less than 10 hp to run at WOT and restricts larger motors to idle only?


----------



## Matt Jackson

I fish Cowan 90% of the time and consider it my home lake.Heres what I see.I see the guys in bass boats running their big motors idling around.Ive even seen them going full throttle across the lake.I believe a large amount of guys would consistently abuse the idle only restriction.Since the GW rarely shows up there it would end up a free for all.The parking lots would be full and the lake would get a lot more pressure.Its only 700 acres.Because of the Hp limit.The lake is very quiet and there is very little boat traffic.I really like it the way it is.Ive fished it for over 20 years.My papaw used to take me there and now I take my kids.I use a 14 foot boat with a 9.9 and enjoy every minute of it.Hope you guys catch a bunch of fish this summer.


----------



## crappiedude

Look at the list of lakes where the 10 HP restriction were lifted; Acton 590 acres, Burr Oak 668 acres, Forked Run 107 acres, Jackson 252 acres, Knox 476 acres, & Rupert 327 acres.

I remember when the DNR started lifting some of these restrictions and one of the points mentioned is if it doesn't work and people don't obey the rule the hp restrictions go back on.
To date, none of the lake have gone back on.

The only lake the HP restriction was lifted, then was added back on was Cowan and which is 695 acres and is the largest of the lakes. It didn't fail because of abuse, it was never given a chance to fail.

I get what you guys with the small boats/motors are saying. I started fishing Cowan in 1975 and I used to have a 14 jon boat with an 8 hp motor and I wanted the lake to myself too. I was always afraid fishing pressure was going to destroy the lake. I just don't have the room to keep another boat just for fishing Cowan.

Just like the other 6 lakes I listed, lifting the restriction isn't going to kill the lake. Sure initially it may get a little more pressure but not much. Those who want to fish the lake are already doing so, it just makes it easier. Thousands of people from all over the state aren't going to rush to Cowan just because the restriction is gone. These same concerns I see listed on here for Cowan are the same fears others have shared about the other 6 lakes but the fears were and are, unfounded. The fact that no other lake was reversed back to 10 hp proves my point.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone know how many lakes in Ohio still have a 10 hp. restriction ?? 
Can't just be Cowan.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Anyone know how many lakes in Ohio still have a 10 hp. restriction ??
> Can't just be Cowan.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Thankfully Hoover still does in cbus. I'm pretty sure Piedmont in se ohio is still ascwell


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> Anyone know how many lakes in Ohio still have a 10 hp. restriction ??


According to the odnr website there are 39 lakes with the 10hp limit. Other lakes are listed as 6 hp and some as electric only. Other lakes showed other restrictions...too may to list them all.
Of those 39 with the 10 hp limit currently 6 also allow the use of larger motors at idle speed only.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> Of those 39 with the 10 hp limit currently 6 also allow the use of larger motors at idle speed only


I didn't realize there were that many 10 hp lakes.
I'd bet "gradually" more lakes will find their way on the unlimited hp idle only list.
All Governmental wheels turn slowly, I haven't heard of many problems on Acton---- Cowans day is probably coming.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BruceT

Just my two cents. I don't believe it is just the sailboats that want to keep Cowan 10 hp. I sent an email (no idea if had any effect). I take my grandkids out regularly, and it's nice to let them jump in and cool off. Keeping the low limit is what makes the lake attractive to me. I've had just as many issues with inconsiderate fishermen as with inconsiderate sailors, unfortunately. And I frankly don't have any doubts the problems will increase with higher limits. Again, just my opinion, but I truly feel that the idle limit will be abused almost as often as it will be honored.

The argument against keeping it at 10 because it's always been that way as foolish, can be just as easily turned the other way--why make changes that will negatively impact people using Cowan now, to accommodate people who aren't using Cowan now? Don't people wanting a quiet lake have the same rights as people who don't? Also, look at that parking lot on weekends when clubs have a tournament. That's what you'll see every weekend with no limits. There is no way removing the limit will bring in just another 5 boats.

Sorry if I seem cranky--now get off my lawn, lol.


----------



## Matt Jackson

That's the way I see it.I love Cowan the way it is.If my 9.9 dies today I'll go buy another just to fish Cowan.I don't have to deal with the rat race bass fisherman that a so disrespectful.I deal with them enough at East Fork and Caesars Creek.I honestly wish there were more hp limit lakes and more electric only.Those are my kinda lakes.


----------



## Lil Crappie

I like the idle rule. My license fees and taxes give me the right. I used to have a 9.9. But on CC midday. No thanks! I could get kicker. But for the amount of use. I am not buying one. Still! Idle rule keeps some bigger boats away.


----------



## Tom 513

I agree with Lil Crappie, we all pay for licenses why should larger boats be limited to were they can go, heck Caesers creek is just down the road if they have the urge to fly around. I fish Acton often and haven't witnessed any 10hp+ boats making wake, I have noticed more bass fishermen but thats ok, I see it as there lake too. I fish all types of water in many states and can only afford one boat and for this reason I sold my 14ft 1968' tri haul with a 9.5hp and bought a 17.5ft boat with a 50hp its more versatile. Lets all remember the lessons we were taught as kinds (to share) and respect each other.


----------



## DAVID GAULDIN

why not try idle only Mon.--Fri. ? Let sails have their way on the week-ends---that's when they get out anyway---I see very few sails when I'm on Cowan during the week--parking problem solved---fishers happy--worth a try, don't ya think ??


----------



## Lil Crappie

Could do it like Eastwood lake. Odd and even numbered days. Switch back and forth. Gives each a weekend outing.


----------



## BruceT

DAVID GAULDIN said:


> why not try idle only Mon.--Fri. ? Let sails have their way on the week-ends---that's when they get out anyway---I see very few sails when I'm on Cowan during the week--parking problem solved---fishers happy--worth a try, don't ya think ??


WAAAYY too reasonable for an internet forum, lol


----------



## ohiostrutter

DAVID GAULDIN said:


> why not try idle only Mon.--Fri. ? Let sails have their way on the week-ends---that's when they get out anyway---I see very few sails when I'm on Cowan during the week--parking problem solved---fishers happy--worth a try, don't ya think ??


That is way too good of an option for any government agency to go for it haha


----------



## hgbjr

Ok First let me say, Under NO Circumstances Do I advocate this proposed action, But; If it was Me, In my radical, younger days, where a semi-private entity was exerting control over my loved and cherished public domain: I WOULD : Go out upon said domain in my barely charged boat to furthest reaches, run out of said charge, in fear for my safety blow my whistle several times, wave my distress flag, lastly shoot a flare skyward in a safe direction, ( no boats responding as we have all previously spoken about the game last weekend heartily disagreed about something) having no other choice I engage my mighty 150hp Johnson and respond to my safe harbor on the lowest idle possible and if upon arrival I receive a violation from awaiting warden the following would transpire. 1) I would have already run this by my ATTORNEY !!! 2) Issue subpoena duces tecum to said private entity ie: Yacht Club for members list 3) Issue subpoena for every member (possible witness's to infraction, membership and 10hp limit is starting to have certain costs and responsibilities) Now Im not saying one citation and subpoena will get the reaction your lookin for but it won't be long before too many missed board meetings or tee
times and they will be begging for rule changes , but I just had a thought...…..


----------



## bbsoup

hgbjr said:


> Ok First let me say, Under NO Circumstances Do I advocate this proposed action, But; If it was Me, In my radical, younger days, where a semi-private entity was exerting control over my loved and cherished public domain: I WOULD : Go out upon said domain in my barely charged boat to furthest reaches, run out of said charge, in fear for my safety blow my whistle several times, wave my distress flag, lastly shoot a flare skyward in a safe direction, ( no boats responding as we have all previously spoken about the game last weekend heartily disagreed about something) having no other choice I engage my mighty 150hp Johnson and respond to my safe harbor on the lowest idle possible and if upon arrival I receive a violation from awaiting warden the following would transpire. 1) I would have already run this by my ATTORNEY !!! 2) Issue subpoena duces tecum to said private entity ie: Yacht Club for members list 3) Issue subpoena for every member (possible witness's to infraction, membership and 10hp limit is starting to have certain costs and responsibilities) Now Im not saying one citation and subpoena will get the reaction your lookin for but it won't be long before too many missed board meetings or tee
> times and they will be begging for rule changes , but I just had a thought...…..


Love it


----------



## nuttycrappie

Thats an awesome idea


----------



## hgbjr

Gentlemen, now for my more mature, serious opinion on the HP rating, for what its worth. The problem is still related to the yacht club's member's list, how many times have we come to find out that a phone call from certain judges,attorneys,wealthy business owners,,etc,etc,......have been able to exert control over public domain and treat it as their own personal playground! HOW many Chevy Chase movies have taught us this? Gov. Chris Christie teaching the peoples of New Jersey? WAKE UP! I digress.. We need to 1st: start a sign up list here to see if we have a strong enuff interest to actually pursue this quest 2: in short, We will have to confront ODNR demanding they explain the rule change at the request of the yacht club, which will probably lead to a law suit, leading to a demand for the members list of the yacht club and other things they tend to like to keep private. Now, immediately obvious, is the fact that, most fisherman and yachtsman come from differing monetary backgrounds, but fret not poor fisherman < Notice the pun> their are more of us than them. Knowing this, we contact other forums,clubs,boy scouts, girl scouts, that go fund me thingy, even a jar on the counter of the local stop-n-rob. It all comes down to the squeaky wheel, Fisherman's Lives matter. Its not yours till it cost you something, and even though your taxes have paid for it, apparently its going to cost a little more. Let me know where to sign and contribute.


----------



## garhtr

*


crappiedude said:



According to the odnr website there are 39 lakes with the 10hp limit. Other lakes are listed as 6 hp and some as electric only. Other lakes showed other restrictions...too may to list them all.
Of those 39 with the 10 hp limit currently 6 also allow the use of larger motors at idle speed only

Click to expand...

*


hgbjr said:


> Gentlemen, now for my more mature, serious opinion on the HP rating, for what its worth. The problem is still related to the yacht club's member's list, how many times have we come to find out that a phone call from certain judges,attorneys,wealthy business owners,,etc,etc,......have been able to exert control over public domain and treat it as their own personal playground!


 39 10 hp lakes in Ohio ??? I doubt the sail-boat club has that much influence , they may oppose the change but there must be others that oppose it--- me included.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude

I think you guys can all relax and get back to fishing. Noting is going to change at Cowan as far as the hp restrictions as far as I can tell. I did contact the DNR and the best I could get from them is a conformation that lifting the 10 hp restriction was overturned due to opposition.
I tried to pursue a conversation of how to revisit the issue and they simply won't reply to my email. In my younger years I would have tried to push if by I'm too old and I've run into this block wall before and it never goes anywhere.

For the record, the hp restriction was scheduled to be removed from Cowan just like the other lakes. Also for the record all of the lakes in the list of lakes in question had opposition, all of them and most of the opposition came from fishermen. No one wanted "their home lake invaded by guys with big boats...it was going to ruin everything." The state insisted they were going on with the plan anyway and would return the lakes back to 10 hp if they had too many problems with compliance. So far to date NONE of those lakes have been reverted back to 10 hp, not one.

Cowan on the other hand never got a chance to fail. It was overturned long before the HP restriction was actually removed. Yes, opposition came from both fishermen and sailors during the initial public hearing. However, even though the state was determined they were going along with removing the HP restriction, a 2nd meeting was held and this time (from my understanding) the sail boat club asked their membership to flood the meeting (which they did) and the ruling was over turned. Why didn't Cowan get a chance to fail? Only because the sailboat club got it's membership to flood that meeting...this is a fact that was pointed out by the people who attended that 2nd meeting.

Anyway this is like the preverbal "dead horse" and beating it any longer is a waste of time. 

When I fish Cowan I usually get there at 7:00-8:00 in the morning and fish till maybe 3:00. I fish during the week and I have to tell you there simply is not may people there at all. Not fishermen, not sailors, not anyone. The last 10 times I fished Cowan there probably weren't 10 trailers in the lot when I left. I think to myself, this rule is stupid.



hgbjr said:


> The problem is still related to the *yacht club's* member's list,


It's obvious you aren't in touch with this *IT'S NOT A YACHT CLUB....IT'S A SAILING CLUB*


----------



## DAVID GAULDIN

I STILL SAY MON.-FRI . FOR IDLE WOULD WORK FINE---IS ANY ONE PAYING ATTENTION ???



ohiostrutter said:


> That is way too good of an option for any government agency to go for it haha


----------



## DAVID GAULDIN

YEAH--I GUESS THAT IS TOO EASY !!! OK , HOW BOUT A SPEED LIMIT FOR EVERYONE , NAH--THAT'S TOO EASY TOO .


----------



## hgbjr

garhtr said:


> 39 10 hp lakes in Ohio ??? I doubt the sail-boat club has that much influence , they may oppose the change but there must be others that oppose it--- me included.
> Good luck and good fishing !





crappiedude said:


> I think you guys can all relax and get back to fishing. Noting is going to change at Cowan as far as the hp restrictions as far as I can tell. I did contact the DNR and the best I could get from them is a conformation that lifting the 10 hp restriction was overturned due to opposition.
> I tried to pursue a conversation of how to revisit the issue and they simply won't reply to my email. In my younger years I would have tried to push if by I'm too old and I've run into this block wall before and it never goes anywhere.
> 
> For the record, the hp restriction was scheduled to be removed from Cowan just like the other lakes. Also for the record all of the lakes in the list of lakes in question had opposition, all of them and most of the opposition came from fishermen. No one wanted "their home lake invaded by guys with big boats...it was going to ruin everything." The state insisted they were going on with the plan anyway and would return the lakes back to 10 hp if they had too many problems with compliance. So far to date NONE of those lakes have been reverted back to 10 hp, not one.
> 
> Cowan on the other hand never got a chance to fail. It was overturned long before the HP restriction was actually removed. Yes, opposition came from both fishermen and sailors during the initial public hearing. However, even though the state was determined they were going along with removing the HP restriction, a 2nd meeting was held and this time (from my understanding) the sail boat club asked their membership to flood the meeting (which they did) and the ruling was over turned. Why didn't Cowan get a chance to fail? Only because the sailboat club got it's membership to flood that meeting...this is a fact that was pointed out by the people who attended that 2nd meeting.
> 
> Anyway this is like the preverbal "dead horse" and beating it any longer is a waste of time.
> 
> When I fish Cowan I usually get there at 7:00-8:00 in the morning and fish till maybe 3:00. I fish during the week and I have to tell you there simply is not may people there at all. Not fishermen, not sailors, not anyone. The last 10 times I fished Cowan there probably weren't 10 trailers in the lot when I left. I think to myself, this rule is stupid.
> 
> 
> It's obvious you aren't in touch with this *IT'S NOT A YACHT CLUB....IT'S A SAILING CLUB*


Ok, Mr.Crappie, You Got me. I am out of touch, a little to much satire " yacht club vs sailing club " But at least I didn't point out those spelling errors like preverbal "dead horse "( proverbial is the preferred term) but if U prefer E- bonics Im open to new experiences Im just kidding. Anyway, Its just my 2 cents and lets just be friends. in a hundred years we will all be fish bait anyway, right? Good Fishin, Catch a whale! JB


----------



## crappiedude

Go troll somewhere else


----------



## Hortance

hgbjr said:


> Gentlemen, now for my more mature, serious opinion on the HP rating, for what its worth. The problem is still related to the yacht club's member's list, how many times have we come to find out that a phone call from certain judges,attorneys,wealthy business owners,,etc,etc,......have been able to exert control over public domain and treat it as their own personal playground! HOW many Chevy Chase movies have taught us this? Gov. Chris Christie teaching the peoples of New Jersey? WAKE UP! I digress.. We need to 1st: start a sign up list here to see if we have a strong enuff interest to actually pursue this quest 2: in short, We will have to confront ODNR demanding they explain the rule change at the request of the yacht club, which will probably lead to a law suit, leading to a demand for the members list of the yacht club and other things they tend to like to keep private. Now, immediately obvious, is the fact that, most fisherman and yachtsman come from differing monetary backgrounds, but fret not poor fisherman < Notice the pun> their are more of us than them. Knowing this, we contact other forums,clubs,boy scouts, girl scouts, that go fund me thingy, even a jar on the counter of the local stop-n-rob. It all comes down to the squeaky wheel, Fisherman's Lives matter. Its not yours till it cost you something, and even though your taxes have paid for it, apparently its going to cost a little more. Let me know where to sign and contribute.


Man what a douche.

If you think owning a sailboat at COWAN represents a higher social tier over regular ole "poor" fishermen, you don't get out much. Cowan? LOL. 

So much for your "more mature, serious" opinion....Really, more ham-handed, tactless, overtly hostile and arrogant; neither mature nor serious.


----------



## hgbjr

Hortance said:


> Man what a douche.
> 
> If you think owning a sailboat at COWAN represents a higher social tier over regular ole "poor" fishermen, you don't get out much. Cowan? LOL.
> 
> So much for your "more mature, serious" opinion....Really, more ham-handed, tactless, overtly hostile and arrogant; neither mature nor serious.


Ok, Hort and Mr. Crappie, my last apology, with no name calling or joking. I meant no harm and was simply giving an approach to this problem that I have heard expressed for years with a little joking and satire included since we are all adults here. Again, sorry you were offended, if you can't accept that, theirs nothing else I can do for you except wish you luck. JB


----------



## Rooster

Went out to Cowan on both Saturday & Sunday evening (5pm – 10pm), and caught a ton of dink crappie. I was vertical jigging in 10 – 15 FOW, and caught crappie at all depths of the water column. Anyone getting into any decent crappie? Caught well over 50 fish, but I doubt there were 3 over 9”. It seems like the quality of crappie was improving over the last few years, but it has really fallen off this year (for me at least).


----------



## garhtr

Rooster said:


> It seems like the quality of crappie was improving over the last few years, but it has really fallen off this year


I didn't get there as much as usual this spring but I saugeye fished a few times and I thought the same thing, crappie are incidental for me but I caught very few nice ones, I blamed it on the lakes constant fluctuation.
Curios how the other hard core crappie guys faired this spring ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

I had a pretty good keeper ratio this spring.


----------



## sjwano

Only one trip focused on crappie, but the majority were keepers (9" or above for me). Kept about 20, threw back 10 or so dinks. This was early June, found schools of suspended fish actively feeding on baitfish, just past the marina launch.


----------



## crappiedude

I don't think crappies size has been too bad this year. We've caught plenty of keepers but we have had to wade through a lot of short fish too.
One thing I have noticed though is our usual spots aren't producing like they used to. We've been catching most of our fish in areas that we normally wouldn't bother fishing. 
This has been one weird year.


----------



## Matt Jackson

I caught bigger crappie this year at Cowan then I ever have.Im scared to show pics.


----------



## Hortance

You guys want to know where they're catching huge crappie? Lake Cumberland. I went striper fishing 6 weeks ago....limited in an hour with 4 guys.

Did some trolling back in the creeks...lots of small bass, a huge walleye, a huge Kentucky bass and several SLAB crappies--where they aren't supposed to be this time of year.

According to my friend with a house on Cumberland: Several years ago, the US Army Corps of Engineers overdid a draw-down. Huge kill-off of mostly big fish.
The restoration for whatever reason took a long time to refill the lake. Lots of trees and solid brush was established on the first 10 ft of shore....now submerged. TONS of newer shallow cover. 
ALL of the crappie we accidentally caught were caught on 8-20 ft diving hardbaits we were using to catch bass.

Planning my first Lake Cumberland crappie trip this Fall.


----------

